# Odyssey Epiphony II



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Odyssey Epiphony II monitors:

Tang Band W5-876SE = $19.99 each

Usher 9950 = $65.45 each

Yet the list price is $795 per pair!!! I hope they use top of the line components in the crossovers and exotic wood...

Odyssey Audio: Epiphony II bookshelf speaker. Call us (317) 299 5578. IN, USA.

Here's a review I found:

Odyssey Audio Epiphany II Monitors | Hi-Fi Systems Reviews | HighFidelityReview - Hi-Fi systems, DVD-Audio and SACD reviews


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

It's more than just top level components.. there's research/design time in there as well. Total direct cost + allocated cost + profit margin = Cost you pay

I'm sure they sound pretty good too; that TB is very underrated and that Usher tweeter is very nice.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

its_bacon12 said:


> there's research/design time


And what does that cost exactly...


----------

